# 26lb and 23lb taged out



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

opening day in harrison co. 9:30 took a 23lb bird with a 1inch spurs and 10 inch beard.. on may 7th i took a 26 lb union co bird at 6:50 with 1 1/2 inch spurs and a 11 1/2 inch beard. the first two pictures is the 26lb tank and his hooks .. and the last one is the 23 lb bird


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

congrats!!!! damn what a year for you!!! Had one similar about 2 years ago. I have been seeing a lot of Jakes this year.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

hell i tagged out last year too with a 22 lb and a 24 lb bird first two mondays of season lol .. im just looking to get one with a bow now .. thats my goal for next year .cause i have killed 7 turkeys in the past 5 years and hoping my luck and skill what ever u want a call it keeps going strong.. but there is still a week of season left give em hell..


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

NICE birds, congrates!!


----------

